# Buying Python from Unlicensed Owner



## Ironmind91 (Aug 30, 2015)

What's the go with buying a Python from someone who isn't Licenced? Clearly I've got mine, but I can't really find any info on buying one and putting it under my licence? Is there a way to do this? I'm in qld if that helps


----------



## Vixen (Aug 30, 2015)

You need to buy from someone holds a valid reptile license, it's the only legal way to acquire one. If they're in QLD they will have to fill out a Movement Advice permit when selling the animal.


----------



## Ironmind91 (Aug 30, 2015)

So there is no way to buy one, and put it under my licence? How do you register new pythons then?


----------



## Shotta (Aug 30, 2015)

nope,if it isn't on license then chances are you can't have it on your license.,what do you mean by registering new pythons?,to put a snake on your license you have to have the sellers details, license number,species code etc.


----------



## Ironmind91 (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm aware of that, I meant is there a way to make a illegal snake legal. Damn I guess I have to pass on this one. Such a shame she's beautiful, but I want to do the right thing.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and I meant new pythons and in hatchies, thought there might be a way to make her legal


----------



## kittybelle (Sep 9, 2015)

When eggs are laid and hatch it's recorded in the breeders record book and the hatchies are added to the breeders license. At least that's how it is in VIC. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 9, 2015)

What would be the point of having a licencing system if illegally held (wild-caught) snakes could simply be made "legal" - would totally defeat the purpose. Just because you've seen something you happen to like but is illegally held doesn't mean you have the right to keep it yourself.

Jamie


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Sep 10, 2015)

I would be asking the question why isnt the seller licensed and do you really want to purchase a snake from someone dodgey.


----------



## Tigerlily (Sep 10, 2015)

OP your question is perfectly valid, lots of people don't know how the licensing system works at first  

What BigWillieStyles said is really true... When I first got into snakes in Australia I bought a common tree snake off gumtree believing this random couple who said they'd "send me the license details later"... never happened. No response to calls or emails. I took their word she was captive bred because she was eating perfectly (and she was hella expensive!). Then it turned out she had skinworms... that's when it finally clicked that it was probably wild caught  Can't believe these disgusting people who find snakes in the wild and just randomly sell them to ignorant people... 

So anyway I was stuck with an illegal snake, govt services ignored all my requests for advice, I felt like a freaking criminal and so dumb. I ended up giving her to a snake catcher who seemed like a good guy, hopefully she got the treatment she needed and got released somewhere safe... 

In contrast, I bought my roughie from someone here and he's been AMAZING with aftercare, answered all my neurotic questions, when I lost my log book he scanned and emailed me a copy of the movement advice, etc etc etc. I'll literally never ever buy a snake from anyone who sets off the slightest red flag again.


----------



## alexbee (Sep 10, 2015)

there is no way mate... ive tried and i just got told no no and no.. i spend hours on the phone


----------



## kingofnobbys (Sep 11, 2015)

You are stupid if you do (buy a shonky operator any animal that's not on a licence).


----------

